# Theft



## jfiffick (Sep 26, 2005)

I feel your pain. I can see why you feel the way that you do. My sister had someone steal all of the pirate items from her porch and she pulled everything down in disgust. It sad when punk kids have to spoil it for all others. Next year I will put up security camera's for her to help prevent such thefts in the future. I have 4 cameras on my haunt and haven't had a problem yet. I just hope that the camera will deter any thefts. If anything does get taken, it should be good video for the local news.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Thieving vandals are the bane of Halloween enthusiasts existence! I just use them to fuel my Halloween passion (and that lovely boiling cauldron...)


----------



## CrazyLabTennessee (Apr 13, 2008)

Thats sad. I have gotten to a point where i only put my stuff up the day before Halloween for 2 nights. I live in Nice part of town but still dont trust people.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

UGH! That is terrible. I am so afraid that will happen to me one day and spoil my feelings about my Halloween display. Those teenagers are losers!


----------

